# Will these Shrimps survive in this tank set up??



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm a fairly newbie here. Getting a 125 gallon tank soon, freshwater. I'm going to make sure I have all the right lighting, filtering, etc... my question for the Fish-Bros is this:

Here is the list of fish I want in the tank, eventually. I've done my research and plan to run the tank tempertature at 76F, even 7.0 pH and KH of 9. My tank will include many rocks and hiding places and at least 1 peice of cured driftwood. I plan to have a moderate number of plants (probably have the corners and some areas heavily planted but other areas open). I am using a sand substrate.

FISH:
Dwarf Gourami. 2 (or 4).
Silver Tip Tetra. 6 or more.
Splashing Tetra. 6 or more.
Royal Farlowella Cat. One.
Otocinclus Catfish. 1-3 (probably 2).
Sailfin Pleco. 1.
Sterba's Cory Cat. 6 or more.
Bosemani Rainbow. 6 or more.
Giraffe Nosed Catfish. 1.

INVERTS:
Gold Inca Snail. 1-3.
Japanese Trapdoor Snail. 1-3.
Freshwater Clam. 5-6.
Singapore Flower Shrimp. 3-5.
Japonica Amano Shrimp. 3-5.
Hammer's Cobalt Blue Lobster. 1.

QUESTIONS: 
Can my tank handle this number of fish? 
Will my fish get along? They are all listed as "peaceful". 
Will my fish eat my inverts (the shrimps)?
Will my inverts eat my fish?
Will my inverts eat each other?

I'm specifically worried about the Hammer's Cobalt Blue Lobster. It's listed as semi-aggressive but the write up I read said it's generally peaceful (except with it's own kind). 

I did most of my research here:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/default.cfm?siteid=20

... and I eventually plan to order most of my fish there.

[THIS POST IS BASICALLY IDENTICLE TO ONE PLACED IN THE GENERAL SECTION]


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe they will be ok. 
It actually looks like a great set up and easy to keep clean since for the most part you only have low waste fish in there. And a great clean up crew. I do not know much about the cobalt blue lobster, but I would omit him and add 2 singapore wood shrimp in it's place. Never had one but they look like they could take on a small fish without any problems. Could also pose a threat to the snails. But I really am just guessing there. Only suggestion I have, add a few more otos (at least 5, you can have up to 1 oto for each 5 gal in a planted tank but I would error on the safe side and keep the group smaller so they get enough food) and add a bristlenose or rubberlip pleco for algae control. There would even be room for 3 SAEs to keep hair algae from growing. All of those are also peaceful fish.
Also, none of the occupants you listed are good cycling fish/critters. You may want to invest in bio spira (instant cycling product that appears to be working well). This way you can add the full fish load right away and minimize the losses. Good luck, you look like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice set up but i would scratch the clams


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditch the clams and the crayfish (no such thing as a freshwater lobster). The crayfish may eat your fish at night. The rainbows may attack your shrimp. It should work though. I'd go with cherry shrimp vs amanos in a tank with those inhabitants. They will breed whereas the amanos will be but produce no viable fry.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks: Guess I'll dump the lobster (sigh, he looked beautiful) and the clams. I'll monitor the rainbowfish... I don't want anyone eating my shrimp... thanks for feedback!


----------

